# New Limp Bizkit video - Ready to Go



## Ben.Last (Jul 24, 2013)

Limp Bizkit - Ready To Go on Vimeo

No apologies. This is better and way catchier than 90% of what's passing for rock and metal right now.


----------



## silent suicide (Jul 24, 2013)

Limp Bizkit Ft. Lil Wayne..
Ft. Lil Wayne
Lil Wayne...
Noppe.jpg


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 24, 2013)

silent suicide said:


> Limp Bizkit Ft. Lil Wayne..
> Ft. Lil Wayne
> Lil Wayne...
> Noppe.jpg



I'm not a fan either. But it works here.

(and I'm sure he can at least correctly spell "nope")


----------



## thrsher (Jul 24, 2013)

would enjoy it more if lil wayne was not in it. he ....in blows


----------



## bnosam (Jul 24, 2013)

Ew need to burn my ears


----------



## mphsc (Jul 24, 2013)

thrsher said:


> would enjoy it more if lil wayne was not in it. he ....in blows



+1, but damn the lyrics overall, childish.


----------



## Lickers (Jul 24, 2013)

Meh.

The only thing I ever liked was Wes Borland's input. He's a pretty creative player when he wants to be. I guess he didn't want to be on the day they recorded that.


----------



## NickS (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Joose (Jul 24, 2013)

Really, REALLY hoping this song isn't an indication of the rest of the album.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok. Guess I'm alone on this then. Oh well. Still, no apology, no guilt.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jul 24, 2013)

AWWWWW SHIIIIIIIT BRITNEY SPEARS DROPPIN TO HER KNEES!!!! NO HE DITINT!!!!!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## ilyti (Jul 24, 2013)

WHY DO PEOPLE KEEP MAKING LIMP BIZKIT THREADS? Jesus Christ, it's like the monster under the bed - if you stop thinking about it, it will go away! All the shock value that this band had is long, long gone, so why is anyone still even remotely interested in their new material? 

/rant


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 24, 2013)

Pure class...


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 24, 2013)

GenghisCoyne said:


> AWWWWW SHIIIIIIIT BRITNEY SPEARS DROPPIN TO HER KNEES!!!! NO HE DITINT!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HE SURE GOT HER


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I learned their bitch is ready to go



GenghisCoyne said:


> AWWWWW SHIIIIIIIT BRITNEY SPEARS DROPPIN TO HER KNEES!!!! NO HE DITINT!!!!!


Who??


----------



## mediaguitarist (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmm, for my opinion alone I like this more than most of that album. Wasn't really feeling lil wayne's part in it but whatever. It's probably helping with sales. 

I guess while I'm still throwing around my opinion I do hope that they drift back towards the sound they were getting on The Unquestionable Truth Part 1. That was probably my favorite album/EP from them and Wes was sick on the guitar throughout the whole thing. Gold Cobra was a bit of a disappointment for my tastes but hey, if the album is doing well then who am I to complain? Hope they sell the hell out of it... then go back to the TUTP1 style


----------



## mediaguitarist (Jul 24, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> Ok. Guess I'm alone on this then. Oh well. Still, no apology, no guilt.



Agreed, you owe no apologies man. Limp Bizkit is a damn good band and has accomplished more in their careers than what 99% of bands ever will do. Some of their antics are a bit divisive and while some may call it childish, they're the ones who have been living the dream. I'd challenge anyone who hates them to go and accomplish what they have, it'll be tough but it would be far more productive than griping about them.


----------



## NickS (Jul 24, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> Ok. Guess I'm alone on this then. Oh well. Still, no apology, no guilt.



No apologies needed. I ....ing hate Limp Biscuit, ever since the first time I heard them. But that's me They obviously work for you, and I appreciate most of the instrumental part of the band. To each his own.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 24, 2013)

They work for the cia. Will not listen.


----------



## ZachK (Jul 24, 2013)

I enjoy this compared to most of their other stuff.

Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 24, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> Ok. Guess I'm alone on this then. Oh well. Still, no apology, no guilt.



Don't worry, I love this song. .... the haters! I'm gonna do a cover vid soon. It's fun to jam to! Wes is sick!


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 25, 2013)

ilyti said:


> WHY DO PEOPLE KEEP MAKING LIMP BIZKIT THREADS? Jesus Christ, it's like the monster under the bed - if you stop thinking about it, it will go away! All the shock value that this band had is long, long gone, so why is anyone still even remotely interested in their new material?
> 
> /rant



Because I'll make whatever ....ing thread I want.

Know what's long, long gone? The cool factor that a lot of metalheads feel they gain by bitching about this and other nu metal bands. Get the .... over it. There's no "metal street cred." Listen to what you want to and let others do the same. Don't like threads about the band? Don't come into them just so you can "rant" for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 25, 2013)

I liked that chocolate starfish album, i always felt like they remained the same type of band. Wes is a cool guitar player and Otto can pump out sick beats but the lyrics have been too childish for me.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jul 25, 2013)

no doubt fred is shit but the band is tight


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 25, 2013)

Fred is the weakest link, but he's basically trolling at this point. He knows what he is, and he's making the most of it.


----------



## abandonist (Jul 25, 2013)

Reviewed: The Limp Bizkit Comeback Video the World Has Been Waiting for | VICE United States


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 25, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> Fred is the weakest link, but he's basically trolling at this point. He knows what he is, and he's making the most of it.



Yeah its true that Fred is the weak link, always has been but then he is what he is, as he says in the track, 40 million records sold.... 40 million people love him enough! LOL! And that's about 39,999,997 more people than love me!

I love this song. As ever the music is awesome, Fred's lyrics are pretty moronic but no one, especially Fred as ever claimed he is Metal's rap answer to Rakim or KRS-One. Its just a fun dumb slice of old school Nu Metal/Bizkit and unlilke lot of other music released so far this year first play got my head nodding and thinking how cool woudl be to hear it live... Least there is one band out there having some fun


----------



## DLG (Jul 25, 2013)

ready to go away


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 25, 2013)

You sir have made my day, thank you! 



abandonist said:


> Reviewed: The Limp Bizkit Comeback Video the World Has Been Waiting for | VICE United States


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 25, 2013)

They did such a good job of ....ing off. What happened to that?


----------



## Korbain (Jul 25, 2013)

I think they released this before didn't they? its obviously mixed a lot better this time if it's the one im thinking off lol I dig it, i got a soft spot for the bizkit  

They do their thing, they know what works and what does for them. I respect that. They clearly know the bands a joke, and they play a lot on that if you listen to the lyrics a bit.

I do hope the rest of the album isn't like this though, would like some heavier old school sounding stuff. Regardless of durst, they're a tight as band


----------



## silent suicide (Jul 25, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> I'm not a fan either. But it works here.
> 
> (and I'm sure he can at least correctly spell "niggha")


^fixed

Hej, not saying I hate it completely. The groove is there.
And I used to be a big Bizkit fan from their early days.
But throughout the years they have just lost it.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 25, 2013)

all you haters... guess what... Fred Durst is still a more successful musician than ANYONE will ever be on this forum. That includes guys like Bulb. 
How can you hate on a bunch of guys living the dream? 

They are doing something right, though... look at all you guys talking shit about them!


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 25, 2013)

XXX $$$ HaTeRz MaKe m3 FaMuzz BiatCH $$$ XXX

https://myspace.com/


----------



## DLG (Jul 25, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> all you haters... guess what... Fred Durst is still a more successful musician than ANYONE will ever be on this forum. That includes guys like Bulb.
> How can you hate on a bunch of guys living the dream?
> 
> They are doing something right, though... look at all you guys talking shit about them!



you sound like a juggalo


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 25, 2013)

DLG said:


> you sound like a juggalo


That's the first reference to Insane Clown Posse I've ever seen on this forum....


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 25, 2013)

5 minutes of a fairly boring, definitively repetitive riff. Fred's voice isn't bad, and his flow is decent, but his lyrics are pretty shit. This video reminds me why I hate Lil Wayne, and again has me wondering how the .... he got popular.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jul 25, 2013)

Fred Durst with that beard has me lol'in. He needs to join Mastodon now!
Edit: WTF is with lil Wayne keeping the tag on his hat?


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## icos211 (Jul 25, 2013)

My mother went to see them on tour not too long ago. Apparently throughout the entire concert Fred was a genuinely nice guy, holding conversations with audience members, encouraging people to have fun and be friendly to those around them, and at one point stopping the entire show to go to the middle of the audience and talk to a fan in a wheel chair, before having the crowd pick him up and crowd surf him around for a while before depositing him at the very front along with his chair so that he could see the show better.

Maybe if we can find a profession where the only requirement is being friendly and intelligence was not necessary for him, he could move on and this shit would finally die


----------



## orange1 (Jul 25, 2013)

made it thru 30 sec. of the video before I closed it down........


----------



## Tones (Jul 25, 2013)

It wasn't terrible. There are some select bizkit songs that i find tolerable.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 25, 2013)

The only reason I know Lil' Wayne is in this is because you guys told me. I honestly couldn't make it that far. There are few things in this world that annoy me more than rap's self-congratulatory "we so awesome, we got all da bling" songwriting style. At least Rollin' had a fun riff and a playful cadence way back when, but this was just boring on top of being an ego trip.


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2013)

Weak rhymes, even by Fred Durst and Lil Wayne standards. The TMZ name dropping stuff was just silly.

The beat and the chorus was pretty catchy, though.

That said, shear curiosity and the chick with the ridic juggs were the only reason I stayed to the end.


----------



## jwade (Jul 25, 2013)

lil wayne's 'uhng'. awesome.

such a terrible song, in a hilariously fun way.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 25, 2013)

Korbain said:


> I think they released this before didn't they? its obviously mixed a lot better this time if it's the one im thinking off lol I dig it, i got a soft spot for the bizkit
> 
> They do their thing, they know what works and what does for them. I respect that. They clearly know the bands a joke, and they play a lot on that if you listen to the lyrics a bit.
> 
> I do hope the rest of the album isn't like this though, would like some heavier old school sounding stuff. Regardless of durst, they're a tight as band



Yeah, I remember hearing this song a few months ago and thinking it had hilariously bad lyrics even by their standards. I think it was posted in the last limp bizkit thread, or maybe that nu-metal one. I have to say it's somewhat heartening to have them still around. This is way funnier than their previous "comeback" singles like "JUST DROP DEAD" or "GOLD COBRA." Fred Durst is such a classic heel.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jul 25, 2013)

Randy said:


> Weak rhymes, even by Fred Durst and Lil Wayne standards. The TMZ name dropping stuff was just silly.
> 
> The beat and the chorus was pretty catchy, though.


----------



## anunnaki (Jul 25, 2013)

jesus christ lil wayne keeps the price tag on his hat....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 25, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> Limp Bizkit - Ready To Go on Vimeo
> 
> No apologies. This is better and way catchier than 90% of what's passing for rock and metal right now.



I'd honestly listen to the most generic djentcore/deathcore bands in existence before I'd play that song again.



axxessdenied said:


> How can you hate on a bunch of guys living the dream?



Durst a terrible musician, rapper, and vocalist. His success ain't stopping me from making fun of his lack of talent. So he can troll, big deal. So can almost every 13-year-old on the internet.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd honestly listen to the most generic djentcore/deathcore bands in existence before I'd play that song again



Seems totally legit.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jul 25, 2013)

the 13 year old me like this, while the 26 year old in me wants to beat the crap out of the 13 year old me.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 25, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> the 13 year old me like this, while the 26 year old in me wants to beat the crap out of the 13 year old me.



That's just the societal pressure and group think talking.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Durst a terrible musician, rapper, and vocalist. His success ain't stopping me from making fun of his lack of talent. So he can troll, big deal. So can almost every 13-year-old on the internet.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 26, 2013)

On a serious note....






WHO IS DAT BLONDE WITH THOSE TITTAYS!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Manurack (Jul 26, 2013)

It's bad, but it could have been worse. Imagine if Lil Wayne shat even more on the song with this guitar solo!


----------



## Dommak89 (Jul 26, 2013)

It's always the same I like the music, I hate the lyrics and Little Shit ... er ... i mean wayne was totally unnecessary.
Fred's lyrics were never poetic, but on Chocolate Star Fish he had a few lyrics that weren't totally moronic (boiler for example). Now, however, all of his lyrics are the same dumb shit.

Oh well it's Bizkit and it's Wes mother....ing Borland, so I like it.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 26, 2013)

Came here to say I hate it. But then I caught myself nodding my head to this tune. So .... it *turns the music up*
.... you limp bizkit for making me listen to a song feat. lil wayne


----------



## LeAdEr (Jul 26, 2013)

I like it  This is what i wanna see and hear when i hear the name Limp Bizkit. Silly lyrics, fat riffs and a style between rock/metal and hip hop. Yeah, Lil wayns sucks, bet he is one of the reasons why LB got the chance to do their stuff


----------



## Andrew Romanov (Jul 26, 2013)

These Jacksons


----------



## ilyti (Jul 26, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> Edit: WTF is with lil Wayne keeping the tag on his hat?





anunnaki said:


> jesus christ lil wayne keeps the price tag on his hat....


You guys have seriously never seen this? It's everywhere. Maybe I know about it because I take public transportation. But honestly, urban black culture is responsible for the most hilarious fashion ideas that NEVER GO AWAY. I swear I've been seeing baggy pants worn below the butt for 15 years. This price tag thing will stick around.


----------



## Joose (Jul 26, 2013)

ilyti said:


> You guys have seriously never seen this? It's everywhere. Maybe I know about it because I take public transportation. But honestly, urban black culture is responsible for the most hilarious fashion ideas that NEVER GO AWAY. I swear I've been seeing baggy pants worn below the butt for 15 years. This price tag thing will stick around.



This seems appropriate.


----------



## thrsher (Jul 26, 2013)

crowd surfing at limp bizkit a few months back here in NY. show kicked ass. no shame




[/URL]


----------



## toothbrush (Jul 26, 2013)

Joose said:


> This seems appropriate.




Haha, great post man. One of the greatest sketch comedy acts I've ever seen. Definitely one of K&P's best...


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 26, 2013)

Fight me!


----------



## RevelGTR (Jul 27, 2013)

People need to understand that Fred Durst wants you to hate him. He's a giant troll, who trolls the entire world. When you make fun of limp bizkit or Fred durst, you look like an idiot.


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 27, 2013)

Manurack said:


> It's bad, but it could have been worse. Imagine if Lil Wayne shat even more on the song with this guitar solo!




Still could have been worse. Fred could have done a solo...


----------



## fps (Jul 27, 2013)

That was entertaining. No more, no less.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 27, 2013)

Korbain said:


> They do their thing, they know what works and what does for them. I respect that. They clearly know the bands a joke, and they play a lot on that if you listen to the lyrics a bit.



I question whether that is true. A lot of pop music has some ridiculous lyrics and a lot of rap is pretty sub par (in the genre itself) yet most of them take themselves semi-seriously. I wouldn't be surprised if he thinks he is the most 'swag' motherfvcker in the biz. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Durst a terrible musician, rapper, and vocalist. His success ain't stopping me from making fun of his lack of talent. So he can troll, big deal. So can almost every 13-year-old on the internet.



Yeah, being successful doesn't mean he is immune to being scrutinized and/or made fun of for doing something stupid. 



axxessdenied said:


> [Behind Blue Eyes Cover]



What was this for? Not exactly original since it is a cover. And to top it off he decided to get an ego trip mid song and spell their name. 

I don't hate Limp Bizkit, but Fred is an idiot and the lyrics are ridiculously stupid even by their standards. Fred, you're 42 years old so stop acting like a 16 year old who hasn't gotten laid yet and tries too hard to be edgy.


----------



## Blackhearted (Jul 27, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> People need to understand that Fred Durst wants you to hate him. He's a giant troll, who trolls the entire world. When you make fun of limp bizkit or Fred durst, you look like an idiot.



This.
Guiz, did no one watch the video for Gold Cobra? They took literally every element that people mocked in each of their previous music videos and stuffed them all into one.
Rooftop? Check. Costumes? Check. Fight ring? Check. Dancing girls? Check. Tits and ass? Check. Expensive cars? Check.
They know exactly what they're doing.
Look at this video! Anyone who hasn't got their head up their ass can see how funny this is. Fred Durst is in a bathroom stall. And he's in there because people will either laugh or rage. 
Wes Borland admitted, openly admitted that they're trolling.
For the record though, they could have picked a better guest rapper.
Keep on rollin' baby.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 27, 2013)

Did Lil Wayne even complete a thought in that bit?


----------



## wankerness (Jul 28, 2013)

Blackhearted said:


> This.
> Guiz, did no one watch the video for Gold Cobra? They took literally every element that people mocked in each of their previous music videos and stuffed them all into one.
> Rooftop? Check. Costumes? Check. Fight ring? Check. Dancing girls? Check. Tits and ass? Check. Expensive cars? Check.
> They know exactly what they're doing.
> ...



"They know what they're doing" seems like a pointless justification, i mean, plenty of horrendous pop singers are very thoroughly calculated for maximum exposure through most annoying possible lyrics/videos but it doesn't mean there's any reason to listen to them. If something's really bad it's not always really bad just cause "we missed the point," it's sometimes really bad cause there's not anything good about it. 

I am not trying to hate on limp bizkit here I just find a lot of these posts by limp bizkit fans in this thread to be pretty crazy. And I'm someone who still will listen to Significant Other now and then!


----------



## acrcmb (Jul 28, 2013)

Allthough it's sad that a talented guy like Wes is stuck in such a limiting enviroment I don't mind the band existing, I don't like it so I just don't listen to it. I just hate how the exposure they get ruins the reputation of metal it's good fun and all but because of their popularity they are a lot of peoples first experience with metal and they can put people off giving the more serious bands a listen,for example bands like Deftones who constantly develop and make well crafted music with many elements are often grouped in with a 42yr old white guy who sounds like he's doing a cliche filled parody about the rap scene.


----------



## Phrygian (Jul 28, 2013)

Not a big fan of how stupidly loud the vocals are in the mix, but the song in itself is cool!


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 28, 2013)

Blackhearted said:


> This.
> Guiz, did no one watch the video for Gold Cobra? They took literally every element that people mocked in each of their previous music videos and stuffed them all into one.
> Rooftop? Check. Costumes? Check. Fight ring? Check. Dancing girls? Check. Tits and ass? Check. Expensive cars? Check.
> They know exactly what they're doing.
> ...



BINGO!!! The guys that are getting angry at this video are just falling right into LB's trap  This is a big reason why I enjoy this song. You can clearly tell these guys were just ....ing around.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 28, 2013)

I sincerely doubt anyone cares enough to actually be _'angry'._


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 28, 2013)

I just want this bizkit thing to burn out so I can get more content from Black Light Burns.

This is a waste of Wes' talent.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 28, 2013)

mphsc said:


> +1, but damn the lyrics overall, childish.


This is to be expected.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 28, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> I just want this bizkit thing to burn out so I can get more content from Black Light Burns.
> 
> This is a waste of Wes' talent.



How much you want to bet that he is actually going to be able to do more with BLB because he can depend on LB for income?


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jul 28, 2013)

Didn't hate it. Not as fun as their old stuff but not bad. Also, Wes' Jackson's are fuggin dope.


----------



## CrashRG (Jul 28, 2013)

mphsc said:


> +1, but damn the lyrics overall, childish.



when has Limp Bizkit EVER been NOT childish, LOL


----------



## Defi (Jul 28, 2013)

It doesn't matter if they are doing this intentionally or unintentionally. It sucks from either angle.

edit: except the tits


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 28, 2013)

Didn't we do this thread already?


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 28, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> How much you want to bet that he is actually going to be able to do more with BLB because he can depend on LB for income?



The last two BLB albums came out last and this year, they're both pretty "meh". So, while he can depend on LB for income, it's clearly not doing BLB any favors.


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 30, 2013)

Yea you don't just leave LB because you don't find yourself attracted to that music anymore and then not join because of the bills. 

Though I seriously wonder how much this band makes now, gold cobra sold like 60,000 records, some death metal bands have sold more than that.


----------



## protest (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh man this brings me back! It was 1999, I was 12...and I thought Limb Bizkit sucked.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Jul 30, 2013)

Workhorse said:


> Yea you don't just leave LB because you don't find yourself attracted to that music anymore and then not join because of the bills.
> 
> Though I seriously wonder how much this band makes now, gold cobra sold like 60,000 records, some death metal bands have sold more than that.



I am not sure, but they did a world tour 2 years ago(?). I think they got quite a few good slots in that tour. 
I know that getting a few headliner slots might not be the best indicator, but i think current cds are a bad way to gauge were the band stands at the moment. 

I think they can still do quite good booking wise on the hype of 10 years ago and nostalgia. In that regard they are like a very minor version of AC/DC, IRon maiden, Kiss. In the sense that they won't break any pots with cd released but can still fill up a show.

speculation ofcourse, it probably is not the biggest money cow but there is probably something to be said that they can probably still live of off it.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 30, 2013)

Does Wes Borland have an endorsement contract with jackson now? I noticed he's been playing them almost exclusively and hasn't used his old yamahas recently, which is ....ing awesome because I love jacksons and I love borland's stuff 

Imagine a Wes Borland jackson sig  That would probably be the only six I'd even get now because his guitar tastes are just amazing, I loved the yamaha.

*EDIT:* Hit the nail on the head. Jackson® Artists: Wes Borland / Limp Bizkit


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 30, 2013)

XeoFLCL said:


> Does Wes Borland have an endorsement contract with jackson now? I noticed he's been playing them almost exclusively and hasn't used his old yamahas recently, which is ....ing awesome because I love jacksons and I love borland's stuff
> 
> Imagine a Wes Borland jackson sig  That would probably be the only six I'd even get now because his guitar tastes are just amazing, I loved the yamaha.
> 
> *EDIT:* Hit the nail on the head. Jackson® Artists: Wes Borland / Limp Bizkit


'He uses the Jacksons for LB and his Yamaha and a bunch of other stuff for BLB and his other work.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 31, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> 'He uses the Jacksons for LB and his Yamaha and a bunch of other stuff for BLB and his other work.



Oh, was kinda thinking he switched over since his yamaha model is long gone  That's kind of a shame because that thing was a beauty.

Regardless, it's really cool to see him playing for Jackson


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah. If they had made those Yamahas in lefty I would have grabbed one up immediately.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 31, 2013)

Lil wayne is such a lil piece of shit poser just like all the lyricists in his shitty genre of shit music. My IQ just went down listening to him


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 31, 2013)

Workhorse said:


> Yea you don't just leave LB because you don't find yourself attracted to that music anymore and then not join because of the bills.
> 
> Though I seriously wonder how much this band makes now, gold cobra sold like 60,000 records, some death metal bands have sold more than that.


I think they would get their money from touring.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 31, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Lil wayne is such a lil piece of shit poser just like all the lyricists in his shitty genre of shit music. My IQ just went down listening to him



Is there any music out there that is NOT featuring him?


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 1, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Lil wayne is such a lil piece of shit poser just like all the lyricists in his shitty genre of shit music.


Did you really just say the second half of the above statement?


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 1, 2013)

^I take it you've never seen cb4... Fwiw i did listen to it. Disclaimer: beer logic speaking: I think a "Real" gangster to rap is like a "real" satanist to metal.. I should probably leave now. * skips away with my basket of fresh picked flowers*


----------



## DLG (Aug 1, 2013)

lil wayne used to be dope. he has at least two near classic albums. 

fred durst was never good at anything.


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 1, 2013)

DLG said:


> fred durst was never good at anything.


Significant Other


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 2, 2013)

music starts around 1 min in... they sound pretty good for a bunch of guys with no talent


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 2, 2013)

I know it's probably supposed to be "gin", but it sounds way more like he says "We drinking _jizz_ 'till we pass out and fall on the floor".

Wes always seems to come up with some enticing grooves, no matter what kind of bland shit Fred decides to smear on top of it... It's too bad.


----------



## flavenstein (Aug 3, 2013)

This thread has inspired me to go back and listen to Significant Other


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 4, 2013)

Hmmmm... just watched a really ....ing COOL limp bizkit video!



Fred calls up a couple fans to rock out with the band for a whole song. God damnit guys, he's such a shitty frontman!! 

edit: if you read the comments it looks like the same guy gets called up again at the 2013 download festival. Cool shit! haha


----------



## jwade (Aug 4, 2013)

That song kicks a lot of ass. Really wish Wes used that 4 string more often.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 5, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Hmmmm... just watched a really ....ing COOL limp bizkit video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




he used to be an arrogant prik, he's matured. Maybe not with his lyrics, but he def comes along like a pretty down to earth guy these days. He's lost the ego, which is good. Seen a lot of video's of them doing cool stuff with the crowd. like getting down into the mosh with them and letting them sing along with him n stuff.

Saw em a few years ago, they were awsome


----------



## maxsahin (Aug 15, 2013)

Limp Bizkit - Ready To Go ft. Lil Wayne - YouTube DO YOU KNOW WHAT IS HER NAME AT 2:00(blonde one) ???


----------

